# bent mantis



## calmspeak (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, Thank you for all the great welcoming. I do have a problem. It seems my L3 or L4 (not really sure) Chinese mantis is really bent. When he hangs upside down his abdomen is almost folded in half. He seems to eat well and doesn't have trouble moving. Only occurs when hanging upside down. I will keep searching the forum incase this is a repeat. I sure could use some answers. Hope the little guys going to be ok.

cheers.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

I found this: http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7314

Is that sort of like his problem?

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

does it bend up or does it bend down?


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes it does look like the picture on the link so I guess it goes up.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

It should be OK then.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks alot everyone. I just started this hobby and I find that I worry abit. Well alot. I've got it bad. A bit buggy my friends say. :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

If you use a taller enclosure it would be better for your mantis to molt if you aren't already using it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 3, 2007)

I've had this condition pop up in one of my Chinese Mantises. For me, it occured in a male of mine right after molting.  My theory on the matter was the mantis didn't sit still and dry as he should, but started climbing around too soon. When he climbed upside down with his skin still not hardened, gravety won over causing his abdomen to fold.

He didn't seem to have any noticeble problems. I was lucky enough to catch his next shedding, and I made sure he didn't climb upside down till he was hardened. At that point the creace was almost unoticable and his body had no bend when upside down. By his next shedding when he reached adult hood, the problem seemed to have fixed itself.

I've seen other members mentioning they have seen such a result, and often it appears the mantises do fine despite the odd look it can create.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

maybe thats the problem. In fact he's got a cricket in his arms for a good hour now but isn't eating just holding. A bit odd isn't it. Almost looks like he could be sleeping.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> maybe thats the problem. In fact he's got a cricket in his arms for a good hour now but isn't eating just holding. A bit odd isn't it. Almost looks like he could be sleeping.


Um...sleep hunting?


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

quite a while. That is what the problem could be.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> quite a while. That is what the problem could be.


honestly i have no clue...tried gently prodding it?


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry I'm having a few problems entering. He hasn't molted for quite a while maybe thats the problem


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah I tryed poking a bit and he moves a bit but thats all.


----------

